# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Smelting furnace - Oil Burner

## Uncle Bob

This one's for you PG  :Smilie:  
I love this guys demeanour, he's a good laugh. Check out his other youtube vids too .

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha very good.
He talks just like this bloke I know from the outskirts of Mildura. 
I'm far too clumsy to be messing around with molten metals and high power burners like that though....  :Rolleyes:   
There was a guy on one of the RC car forums I used to hang out at who made his own furnace and cast his own parts for large scale RC cars.
I think he built his own powdercoating oven too.    :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

PG one of these would be good for you to cook crabs or are you happy with the 2L saucepan.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm pretty sure the big stockpot holds more than 2L   :Unsure:

----------

